# Skipper's Adventures - Week 10 Surfin' Safari



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures - Week 10

​*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aawwa Wipe Out! Cdr Skipper has returned to Earth for some well deserved R&R and riding the Big Kahuna in Hawaii!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Having already tamed the north shores sunset beach waves, Skipper attacks the banzai pipeline with the slashing style his world champion skillz have made famous....Hang Loose brah....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jedikeet said:



Aawwa Wipe Out! Cdr Skipper has returned to Earth for some deserved R&R and riding the Big Kahuna in Hawaii!

Click to expand...

The little fellow sure does get around! 



jonah said:



Having already tamed the north shores sunset beach waves, Skipper attacks the banzai pipeline with the slashing style his world champion skillz have made famous....Hang Loose brah....

Click to expand...

Totally, man!  *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

LOL! Beach Boys "Round round get around, Skipper gets around, yeah yeah. Get around round round Skipper get around..."


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jedikeet said:



LOL! Beach Boys "Round round get around, Skipper gets around, yeah yeah. Get around round round Skipper get around..."

Click to expand...

:laughing: As it so happens, Skipper loves listening to the "Solid Gold Oldies" and I have that music on for him most of the time. He bops right along to the Beach Boys.

I'm gettin' bugged driving up and down this same old strip
I gotta finda new place where the kids are hip

My buddies and me are getting real well known
Yeah, the bad guys know us and they leave us alone

I get around
Get around round round I get around*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper*

Hi, I love waiting for skippers adventure. It is like when My father would read me the Sunday funnies and I waited all week, excitement growing for the next step in the adventure. Between the Funnies and little books I was reading by the age of three which has continued for a lifetime. Blessings, Jo A:budge:nn


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Our Skipper sure is one gnarly dude! Keep chasing the big one,Surfin' Skipper!I can hear you singing" Everybody's gone surfin.Surfin USA"


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Skipper is the real surfin' bird! Everybody knows that the bird is the word!!


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow! Now Skipper needs a little surfer girl.


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

That's just so cool, and funny! Sprite is hoping that massive tube wave will roll all the way to Éireann. She'll be waiting on the beach with a millet garland for her surf boy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jo Ann said:



Hi, I love waiting for skippers adventure. It is like when My father would read me the Sunday funnies and I waited all week, excitement growing for the next step in the adventure. Between the Funnies and little books I was reading by the age of three which has continued for a lifetime. Blessings, Jo A:budge:nn

Click to expand...

Thank you, Jo Ann! Skipper is very pleased you are enjoying his adventures.



Trimath said:



Our Skipper sure is one gnarly dude! Keep chasing the big one,Surfin' Skipper!I can hear you singing" Everybody's gone surfin.Surfin USA"

Click to expand...

 Haggerties and Swamies
Pacific Palisades
San Onofre and Sunset
Redondo Beach L. A.
All over La Jolla
At Wa'imea Bay.

Everybody's gone surfin'
Surfin' U.S. A.



aluz said:



Skipper is the real surfin' bird! Everybody knows that the bird is the word!! 

Click to expand...

 
A-well-a, everybody's heard about the bird
Bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word



SkyBluesMommy said:



Wow! Now Skipper needs a little surfer girl.

Click to expand...

We could ride the surf together
While our love would grow
In my Woody I would take you everywhere I go
So I say from me to you
I will make your dreams come true
Do you love me do you surfer girl
Surfer girl my little surfer girl



Cheeno said:



That's just so cool, and funny! Sprite is hoping that massive tube wave will roll all the way to Éireann. She'll be waiting on the beach with a millet garland for her surf boy.

Click to expand...

Master Eamon,
Please tell beautiful Little Sprite my heart is with her and I'll see her soon! 
Skipper*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Skipper you sure get around... Deb now you have Skipper surfing you can put a song called SURFING IN THE USA to skippers theme... Great photo I love it... Keep them coming Deb...I wonder what the next Episode will be!!!!!


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

He is amazing!!!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Skipper had a big career as an agent, now he is a famous athlete, riding these big waves in US! Way to go, champion!!!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Baa haaa!!! :bowrofl:

Skipper you are the most unpredictable little fellow I know. Where will we find you next ... the moon? Oh, wait you've already been there, rocket budgie.



P.S Is Skipper's surfboard a cuttlefish? Too funny ....


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

:laughing: That's just ... like ... totally rad, man! You be hangin' 8 all the way, dude! Move over Slater .... Skip's on dem waves now !

:thumbsup: Deb! Awesome!


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

:woot:*Super gorgeous pic, Deb! The colors are so great. And that little Skipper-roo is one cool dude!*


----------

